# 3x3 January 15, 2007



## pjk (Jan 16, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) D F2 R2 B' R' D2 B L' U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' D' F R' D F' D U2 R2 F' L2
2) F' R' F2 D2 B' D U B' L B2 F' U' F U' L2 R2 U2 B' U D' L2 F L2 D' L
3) U' L' R2 D' F D F' D' F' U L U' L2 U2 L R B' U D' R D L' B' R2 F'
4) L U2 D2 F' D' U2 F B2 L2 U' F' D' R' B F2 L2 F' U2 B' F' U2 F B' L D'
5) D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U F' L U' F B' D' U2 L' D2 U' L B2 F D2 L2 F B' D'


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy Tsao
(15.30) 16.27 15.41 16.50 (17.51) = 16.09
My 3x3x3 skills are seriously lacking right now.


----------



## kuyanikko (Jan 20, 2007)

Roger S. Solema

23.49 24.67 24.42 (25.69) (21.39) = 24.19 

boo. a bit on my slow side T_T.


----------



## Erik (Jan 23, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 14.62
Times: 15.28, (15.58), 13.30, (13.14), 15.28

Lol, a 14 avg without any 14 times 
Sub-15 so it's ok


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 24, 2007)

Name: John-Michael Clay
Average: 1:03.15
Times: (1:08.56), 1:02.73, (59.81), 1:04.23, 1:00.43

This is my first competition I have entered.


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 26, 2007)

Frank Morris

Avg: 17.10

Times: (18.05), 17.64, 17.31, (14.74), 16.36

I hope to get back to where I used to be 3x3 wise.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
average: 16.72
times: (15.86) 16.92 (18.06) 17.00 16.25


----------

